

Facebook is Watching You - jenius
http://carrotblog.com/facebook-is-watching-you/

======
jseliger
Which is why:

1) I use Ghostery: <http://www.ghostery.com/>, thanks to someone who pointed
it on HN. Much appreciated! Now FaceBook's webbugs are largely blocked.

2) I log out when I leave FB.

3) I delete FB cookies regularly.

BTW, I looked for an e-mail link or "comment" feature for the author, Jeff
Escalante, and couldn't find one. Instead I'd have to find him on Twitter, I
guess. So much for (relative) privacy.

~~~
raju
Alternatively, I use the "Incognito" mode in Chrome (FF has the private
browsing mode, but unfortunately there, you can either be in that mode, or the
regular one, but not both).

I am still to figure out if this helps me in anyway, but it's a start ... :-/

------
theprodigy
The stuff you mentioned is common knowledge.

Once Facebook finds a way to make use of all that unstructured data that each
user creates their targeting will get so much better.

